# colored maggots



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone use these on a regular basis? I bought a mix of 1000 from vados bait in lake park, mn came in blue,red,yellow and orange. kinda pricey but i could not fin them in se nodak and they shipped in a day.

I am kinda interested to see if they work better than regular waxworms and maggots. going to try them this weekend.


----------



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

let us know how you do, i am kinda curious also.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I've used red and green ones and I didnt see a difference. I actually caught most on the nautural colored.


----------



## Cando (Oct 14, 2006)

I've used them a couple times. I used them to catch sunfish and they worked well. I'm not sure if they would've worked much better than natural colored maggots. I know a lot of people buy them from Vados. Vados is located on Hwy 65 in Spring Lake Park, MN.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I've been buying my bulk bait for years from Vados, they are a top notch company.. Anyyways, when I lived in Sota, the colored maggots are all I used, they work great on pan fish.. I normally put on about 3 or 4 on at a time..

I brought some back out to nodak last year, but only got to use them a couple of times and they worked great on the perch...


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

We call them Eurolarve here, they work great on panfish, roll them in your fingers and hook the blunt end in the very tip, they tend to stay on better than wax worms, just don't let them freeze they will die and turn into a fly.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I used the colored ones weekend did catch bigger fish in a spot where nobody else was catching anything. who knows, they must work


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Used them in MN way back when. I dont see much of them here in ND atleast not at the bait places I go to. I do though use Berkly power wigglers in the natural and pink colors. I dont see fish likeing one over the other but the natural color seams to work better, tiped with a real wax worm or maggit they can and do prove to be great.


----------

